# Mein Entwurf zu einem kleinen Schwimmteich



## Teich64 (10. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und plane einen Schwimmteich hinter meinem Haus. Er soll etwa 8x5 m groß und ca. 2m tief werden. Dazu gefällt mir die "Technik" von NG mit dem Filtergraben, um im Schwimmteich klares Wasser zu haben.
Hier mein Entwurf:






Könnte das so klappen? Was muss ich beachten?

Schon mal danke und viele Grüße aus dem SWR1-Land
Jürgen


----------



## peterpan (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Entwurf zu einem kleinen Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
denke an die Himmelsrichtung und das die pumpe den ganzen tag läuft !!!

Heike u. Otto


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Entwurf zu einem kleinen Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Herzlich Willkommen im Teichforum. 

wenn Du vor hast mit NG zu bauen bekommst Du dort für vergleichsweise kleines Geld auch den Teich geplant. 

Das Hauptmanko bei NG Teichen finde ich immer das tarnen der Saugleitungen, das wird oft nicht gut gemacht. 
Ich frage mich nach wie vor, warum NG das System nicht verfeinert und mit fest installierten Abläufen baut. 

Im großen und ganzen sollte Deine Planung so klappen, aber überleg einfach mal, ob Du die Saugleitungen nicht unter der Folie laufen lassen willst. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## günter-w (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Entwurf zu einem kleinen Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen, herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum. In deinem Profil hab ich gesehen du willst deine Koi`s reinsetzen so verstehe ich das zumindest. Bitte beachte dabei bei der Neuanlage werden die dir die ganzen Pflanzen rausziehen wenn sie nicht mit einem Steinwall gesichert sind. Zur Sicherheit solltest du auch einen zusätzlichen Filter vorsehen um den Herbst und das Frühjahr zu unterstützen, wenn die Pflanzen nicht mehr ihre Arbeitsleistung bringen.


----------



## Teich64 (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Entwurf zu einem kleinen Schwimmteich*

Hallo Heike und Otto,
die Terasse liegt ziemlich genau nach Süden. 
Bisher dachte ich, dass die Pumpe nur stundenweise laufen muss.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Teich64 (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Entwurf zu einem kleinen Schwimmteich*

Hallo Wuzzel,

bekomme ich keine Probleme mit dem Abdichten, wenn die Suagleitungen unter der Folie laufen?
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Entwurf zu einem kleinen Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jürgen,
das ist bei vielen Koiteichen, Swimming Pools und Schwimmteichen so gelöst. 
Von wirklich Problemen ist mir nichts bekannt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

